# VISA waiver program - Questions for long vacation



## mcronix (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey
I hope this is the right place to put this - I just have a few really important questions I'd like some advice on and looking for appropriate forums to do so!

Basically I visited Las Vegas for 2 weeks during the summer with a friend (we're 21). We had a great time there and really enjoyed ourselves. Now I'm taking a year out from Uni and my friend has just left his job so we both have no ties for the next few months and decided we'd like to move for Vegas for a short while.

Would there be a problem going from early October to late December? My friend and I play a lot of poker and are aiming to live off the winnings there (whilst having plenty of money to back us up) but obviously we wouldn't let on about this and just say we love the city and love to gamble etc. 

Also do you think it may help our case if we say we're going to visit the Grand Canyon/LA/San Diego etc? I know people will find it very hard to believe we are just going on holiday for 10 weeks in Vegas.

I understand you need to get a return flight to show you intend to return to the UK. We both have bank accounts here but thats all I can think of that we can use in our favour as we are both unemployed and live at home.

Any advice on the subject would be greatly appreciated as we're looking to book flights soon but obviously want to be sure the chance of having problems is slim!

Thanks in advance

Craig


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Tell whom? And why? I'm a tourist and going to Vegas is enough. You don't want to lie, because you will just look nervous and arouse suspicion. I'm going to Vegas as a tourist is enough. 

Good luck on that living off the poker winnings, and let us know how you do. Make sure you set aside enough money that you can leave sooner if your luck turns against you. And I don't think anyone will have trouble thinking you can spend months in Vegas gambling...


----------



## mcronix (Sep 22, 2008)

synthia said:


> Tell whom? And why? I'm a tourist and going to Vegas is enough. You don't want to lie, because you will just look nervous and arouse suspicion. I'm going to Vegas as a tourist is enough.
> 
> Good luck on that living off the poker winnings, and let us know how you do. Make sure you set aside enough money that you can leave sooner if your luck turns against you. And I don't think anyone will have trouble thinking you can spend months in Vegas gambling...


You're probably right and theres no need to embellish my planned activities.
As for the spending months in Vegas thing.. When we went for 2 weeks and told people we were staying on the strip for 2 weeks they were shocked (the majority of people there are Americans for a 3-7 day trip).

So you don't think we should have any trouble travelling for a stay of that period of time?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm glad to see you are going to donate so much moeny to our economy!

Some people from England actually have houses there and come over for long periods every year.


----------



## mcronix (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeh, this is usually in the WSOP which was on when we were out before.
So looking forward to it


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As long as your stay is for less than 90 days, you should be ok. You may be required to "prove" that you will return home and that you have the means to support yourselves for the time you're in the US, but from what you've said, that shouldn't pose problems.

One small caveat - the VWP is good for 90 days. They count actual days, so don't just figure on "three months" as some folks do. Make sure your departure is within the 90 day allowance - figuring that they count both the day you enter and the day you leave as full days.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mcronix said:


> Hey
> I hope this is the right place to put this - I just have a few really important questions I'd like some advice on and looking for appropriate forums to do so!
> 
> Basically I visited Las Vegas for 2 weeks during the summer with a friend (we're 21). We had a great time there and really enjoyed ourselves. Now I'm taking a year out from Uni and my friend has just left his job so we both have no ties for the next few months and decided we'd like to move for Vegas for a short while.
> ...


Minuses
No home
No job or school
No stated ties to home
Young age
Recent visit
Considering BS-ing the POE officer

Pluses
You returned home last time
You possibly have the dosh to finance your stay

Certainly a waving red flag affair. And there are no guarantees.


----------



## mcronix (Sep 22, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Minuses
> No home
> No job or school
> No stated ties to home
> ...



I wouldn't say I'd be fully BSing the officer. I have a friend in San Diego I want to try and visit and have never been to LA so might try and check that out. The main thing would be just saying we were there for a vacation as opposed to playing poker "semi-professionally" for the duration of our stay as I imagine one big reason for all of this 90 days stuff is partly so UK residents don't take out of the American economy!

Do you have a lot of experience in this area? Is it really a strong possibility that we wont be allowed to stay?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mcronix said:


> I wouldn't say I'd be fully BSing the officer. I have a friend in San Diego I want to try and visit and have never been to LA so might try and check that out. The main thing would be just saying we were there for a vacation as opposed to playing poker "semi-professionally" for the duration of our stay as I imagine one big reason for all of this 90 days stuff is partly so UK residents don't take out of the American economy!
> 
> Do you have a lot of experience in this area? Is it really a strong possibility that we wont be allowed to stay?


Okay -- always answer the question truthfully but don't volunteer extra information when arriving. The answer that you're basing yourself in Vegas for your vacation but would like to tour some of the southwest while you're there sounds just enough to me. If you have friends here, it's advantageous if they are legally here and are of the same sex.

I'd give you a 50:50 of making it in, especially since your last visit was quite recent. Bring evidence of plenty of funds, and try and find some proof of your eventual return to the UK, e.g. your sister's Xmas wedding or other commitment.


----------

